# Oregon's No Talk Or Text Law Starts



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Starting Jan 1 you can be pulled over and will be ticketed for talking or texting on cell phone in Oregon.

In Washington state, it is still a secondary offense.

Oregon Camper, saw your cell picture of snow on Facebook and since the law didn't say anything about picture taking, you are safe!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree talking and texting is a problem but does their law allow you to talk with a hands free device? I use a hands free device ( a jawbone, blue-tooth ) at work since my phone never stops some days. Its one of the best ( $$$$$ ) so I can be heard and be safe. DC has a similar law but a blue-tooth is allowed and that seems fair. Whats the difference between a blue-tooth and talking with someone in the car with you, or singing with the radio ( not that I do that







)Next they will pass laws banning radio's and talking in the car....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Haha, I messed up the title "Law Goes Starts" Haha! I can't get it to let me edit it. Oh well!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon's law does allow for the use of hands free devices.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

( a jawbone, 
[/quote]

the jawbone is connected to the...oh wait...wrong thread


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Starting Jan 1 you can be pulled over and will be ticketed for talking or texting on cell phone in Oregon.
> 
> In Washington state, it is still a secondary offense.
> 
> Oregon Camper, saw your cell picture of snow on Facebook and since the law didn't say anything about picture taking, you are safe!


Seeing how I was at a *DEAD STOP* on that bridge for 20 mins AND it took me 6.5hrs to get from the Oregon/Washington bridge (normally 30 mins) I think I'm ok on this one. Heck, I could have done just about anything yesterday and still "drove".

Here is a listing of State Cell phone laws.
http://www.ghsa.org/html/stateinfo/laws/cellphone_laws.html


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

What about the law that a lady can't drive AND apply make up at the same time?
And the law that mothers may NOT turn around to tell her children to shut up or pull a fighting child off another?









I was just complaining about a new law requiring your car to be snow free on the roads and low and behold someone in front of me had a small glacier fall off the roof into the road and onto my car hood! I was blind ofr a few seconds and it was scary!

Texting and driving should've been against the law from the word go. And what's scary is the new teen drivers who won't pay it a bit of mind! Between the teens and the "Pennsylvania, North Carolina" Mexican drivers here in NJ I am positively TERRIFIED to take my children anywhere in a car.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I see the talking and texting going on all the time here in New York. I know that cell phones have to be used with a hands free device, and I think that texting has been included in that regulation now as well. But I will say I have seen a lot worse than the cell phones and texting. I have witnessed people reading( and not just a note, I have seen full on 500+ page books), eating with both hands off the wheel, drinking alcoholic beverages, and even completely leaning over into the passenger side floor reaching for something(at 70+ mph). I have bluetooth setups in all my vehicles, I dont text so that is not an issue, I do thoroughly enjoy using the air horn I have installed for when these people who are not paying attention to driving get a good 190 dB wake up call. (to give you an idea the honda 3000 generator is about 60 dB at full load)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Starting Jan 1 you can be pulled over and will be ticketed for talking or texting on cell phone in Oregon.
> 
> In Washington state, it is still a secondary offense.
> 
> Oregon Camper, saw your cell picture of snow on Facebook and since the law didn't say anything about picture taking, you are safe!


Seeing how I was at a *DEAD STOP* on that bridge for 20 mins AND it took me 6.5hrs to get from the Oregon/Washington bridge (normally 30 mins) I think I'm ok on this one. Heck, I could have done just about anything yesterday and still "drove".

Here is a listing of State Cell phone laws.
http://www.ghsa.org/...phone_laws.html
[/quote]

6.5 hours? Holy cow.Timber told me it took him 4.5 hours for a 45 min drive.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah even more Nanny State Laws. Not opposed to it, but seems like we high more important things.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Remember when the speed limit was 55 everwhere, no one paid any attention to it. I think these phone laws will be the same. glad i live in AR.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How bout driving and using a laptop. Hmmm I never do that.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If all the states had laws requiring their citizens to have a shread of common sense, these laws wouldn't be needed.


----------

